
Drupal is a burning platform? - mattkevan
http://drupal.sh/drupal-burning-platform
======
mattkevan
This echoes my thoughts closely. I've worked with Drupal professionally for
over a decade, and Drupal 8 is where I've stopped.

The beauty of Drupal was that it gave technically minded non-developers the
tools to build complex sites reasonably easily. Most people I know who
are/were drupal advocates got into it in that way. Myself included.

With Drupal 8, they've spent years creating a 'perfect' code architecture,
while totally forgetting non enterprise site builders - and the end user. The
overall editor experience is only marginally better than D7, which was years
behind the state of the art.

It was only sort of possible to download and install Drupal and have a working
website out of the box, but it's now so complex that no one other than an
experienced Drupal developer will be able to do it at all.

5 years or so ago Drupal was a really good option. Now, I'd only recommend it
to a client if they had complex and specific requirements, a six plus figure
budget and preferably some in-house developers.

------
monkmartinez
Very interesting... Most people probably look for libraries, platforms and
frameworks in languages they prefer. Perhaps the decline of PHP popularity has
been the biggest contributor to the demise of Drupal, in the sense of user
land action.

I wonder if platforms like Django are a few years away from this. It seems
that RoR is also losing lots of mindshare, it wasn't that long ago that we had
a RoR article on the frontpage every other day. Such is life I guess...
frameworks come and they go...

